# Just Cant Help It ?



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Any one else got this sort of shot when you just have to get something watch related in the frame......or is it just me.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

My 710 has stopped me watching "her" cookery programmes now as I give a running commentary on the chefs' timepieces!







The old films can be good for watch spotting also! :thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I've been doing that on THE WIRE (HBO crime/cop series). (Great series, BTW. I've liked it despite initial hesitation.)


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm guilty too, any opportunity I'll have a guess. A lot of the golfers stick a watch on just before they get interviewed after a round. It's irritating when you can't get one though, Sir Alex always wears a black sports watch that I can't identify


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

86latour said:


> I'm guilty too, any opportunity I'll have a guess. A lot of the golfers stick a watch on just before they get interviewed after a round. It's irritating when you can't get one though, Sir Alex always wears a black sports watch that I can't identify


Ha HA that will be the watch that needs to add time when they are loosing, and then wants to take time off when they are winning........Think he needs it looking at :tongue2:


----------

